# FIREWORKS! Celebration of Light!



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

- - 2O1O CELEBRATION OF LIGHT - -

2010 marks the 20th anniversary of the Celebration of Light (originally known as the Symphony of Fire), an international fireworks competition which has, over the years,attracted the world's leading fireworks designers and is considered one of North America's top pyrotechnic competitions.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

...FIREWORKS START @ 10

Wednesday July 21st 2010 > USA
Saturday July 24th, 2010 > Spain
Wednesday July 28th, 2010 > Mexico
Saturday July 31st, 2010 > Tribute to China

` - other good places to watch it from; Kitsilano, Vanier Park, & Jericho Beach.

★RAIN OR SHINE. DRESS ACCORDING TO THE WEATHER!★

This is obviously an open event so anyone can come! If you want a good spot i suggest you go early. ( :
COME OUT EVERYONE!

I just copy&pasted the above from Facebook
Heres the link if anyone's interested!
Welcome to Facebook

SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm hoping to get out for this this year. Missed the last few due to work 

I want to get some good firework pics as well 

Agreed that you have to show up early, it has ALWAYS been a gong show for this event. I remember a few years ago, went to Kits at about 3pm and just chilled out 

So ya, show up early if you want a good comfy spot


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If the tide is going out then there is always space up front  I have gone just before it starts and got front row seats in English Bay. Just cruize right on up to the front. It was incredible to see them so from up close. No flash and then the bang no delay to speak of compared to Kits or the north shore.
My G/F gets so wound up for them .....who needs kids ....We see them every year and enjoy them......more so if you bring a radio ( that always draws a bunch of thaks etc. after the show) as most people dont get to hear the music. And that is a big part of it


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

as i west end resident for over 20 years i am sick of the fireworks ... so many yahoos from the suburbs come down and ruin my neighbourhood ... i can not stand the fireworks after 20 years of living here ...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> as i west end resident for over 20 years i am sick of the fireworks ... so many yahoos from the suburbs come down and ruin my neighbourhood ... i can not stand the fireworks after 20 years of living here ...


Yea but did you watch them at all . .....Yep you get a few hundred thousand people in the area and your bound to see some yahoo's. I lived by science world when the Indy was still going on . We left on that weekend for some piece and quiet . 
Myself I enjoy them as well as many thousands ,of others do. Mostly they are a good thing, There are always the spoilers .( trouble makers ) ...and the nimby's ..-- j/k . In 10 days or so you won't even be able to tell they were even there .......with any luck.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> as i west end resident for over 20 years i am sick of the fireworks ... so many yahoos from the suburbs come down and ruin my neighbourhood ... i can not stand the fireworks after 20 years of living here ...


Sorry, but being as I live in the suburbs, I've gotta say that there is just as many 'yahoos' living in Vancouver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

when i first moved here i watched them maybe five years in a row ... but i do not watch them anymore ... i want them gone or moved to the suburbs ... enough polluting the west end already ... i am not truly bitter as it may sound, but i do not care for the fireworks after so many years :O) and i could easily go up to my roof deck and watch them, but after i have seen fireworks again and again over 40 years, they are not too exciting for me ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

if you took my comment as a direct insult to you, that was not my intention ... but it is NOT the west end residents that ruin the fireworks, it is the people that come down for them ...


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not taking it as an insult, I'm just saying its not just the people from the 'burbs is all


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> when i first moved here i watched them maybe five years in a row ... but i do not watch them anymore ... i want them gone or moved to the suburbs ... enough polluting the west end already ... i am not truly bitter as it may sound, but i do not care for the fireworks after so many years :O) and i could easily go up to my roof deck and watch them, but after i have seen fireworks again and again over 40 years, they are not too exciting for me ...


WOOHOO!! BCA fire works party on your roof top deck ...yea baby ( no offence ),,,!! When can we come ...lol. 
After 20 years I suppose you have the right to hate em . No matter where there held there will always be bozo's comming from all areas,sucks but thats usually the way it is ...that ole one bad apple thing again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, you are right, there are yahoos everywhere, just part of life i guess :O)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> when i first moved here i watched them maybe five years in a row ... but i do not watch them anymore ... i want them gone or moved to the suburbs ... enough polluting the west end already ... i am not truly bitter as it may sound, but i do not care for the fireworks after so many years :O) and i could easily go up to my roof deck and watch them, but after i have seen fireworks again and again over 40 years, they are not too exciting for me ...


woohoo.......roof deck party at hoolagal's!......lol............you can always hold fireworks watching tour from your deck


----------

